# snowrator comparison video



## z plower (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm looking for someone in the west Michigan area that might have a snowrator they would rent me for a few hours. I don't want to use it during a snow event or anything, I just want to take some footage of it to compare it to a different sidewalk plow setup I have on a fertilizer machine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

z plower said:


> I'm looking for someone in the west Michigan area that might have a snowrator they would rent me for a few hours. I don't want to use it during a snow event or anything, I just want to take some footage of it to compare it to a different sidewalk plow setup I have on a fertilizer machine.


How much are you willing to pay for rental...? Or you can bring your fertilizer macheen here...:laugh:


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

A dealer will let you have a free ride. If you can find these unicorns.


----------



## z plower (Dec 2, 2014)

I talked to a couple dealers that had them sitting there but no one would let me use one. The second dealer I went to said “why would I let you do that because if our machine beats it that’s not good for me” haha. I suppose I can’t blame him though they’ve got nothing to gain and I’m about 90% confident that the steel green machine with a z-plow on it will push the snowrator backwards as well as travel half again faster. I don’t see any reason it wouldn’t because it’s got almost double the horsepower and it weights more too. The 4x4 will help the snowrator but I don’t think it will be much help as the front tires only have maybe 10% of the machines weight on them anyways. When we pushed z spray vs steel green machine the z spray started to get pushed backwards and then stalled the engine so I don’t think traction will be what matters.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

"Hi, I'm not interested in buying your machine, I'd just like to demo it so I can make a video of me beating the crap out of it. That's cool, right?"

Darn dealers are so unhelpful.


----------



## z plower (Dec 2, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> "Hi, I'm not interested in buying your machine, I'd just like to demo it so I can make a video of me beating the crap out of it. That's cool, right?"
> 
> Darn dealers are so unhelpful.


Yeah, I don't blame them really. The first dealer entertained the idea. I said cool let's do a little push off right here in the parking lot and when we unloaded the steel green w a z-plow on it he said nope, not gonna happen. I offered to rent it for 250 bucks for one hour and he said nope, not gonna happen.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You just need to find an idiot is all...


----------



## z plower (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You just need to find an idiot is all...


I know one...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know one...


If you step away from the mirror you'll see there's more than one...…..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know one...


Who???



BUFF said:


> If you step away from the mirror you'll see there's more than one...…..


I was going to say there's waaaaaaay more then one in Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who???
> 
> I was going to say there's waaaaaaay more then one in Meatchickin...


In South Bent...he has a new Snowrator.


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

we just got one . Located in Zeeland if you still are looking. Call me 616.836.1527 Dan


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Check this video out. I think someone beat you to the punch.


----------

